# 24 2.8 USM and 35 f/2.0 USM listed on CPS site



## ThatCanonGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

On the Canon CPS site, on the equipment loans page, two of the lenses listed are the "EF 24mm f/2.8 USM" and the "EF 35mm f/2.0 USM." It's near the bottom of the page. http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/loans/loans.shtml

This lens is not listed on the eligible products page. But the 35 f2 and 24 2.8 are too low-end to be considered "professional" lenses, right? The current 35mm f2 is not a CPS eligible product, but the 24 2.8 is. Hmm. It wasn't part of the old program, I remember looking.

Probably a typo, but it's strange that they mistyped those two lenses, AND included them in a higher-end lens list (evaluation loan list), AND put them near the bottom away from lenses of their focal length.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 22, 2011)

ThatCanonGuy said:


> On the Canon CPS site, on the equipment loans page, two of the lenses listed are the "EF 24mm f/2.8 USM" and the "EF 35mm f/2.0 USM." It's near the bottom of the page. http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/loans/loans.shtml
> 
> This lens is not listed on the eligible products page. But the 35 f2 and 24 2.8 are too low-end to be considered "professional" lenses, right? The current 35mm f2 is not a CPS eligible product, but the 24 2.8 is. Hmm. It wasn't part of the old program, I remember looking.
> 
> Probably a typo, but it's strange that they mistyped those two lenses, AND included them in a higher-end lens list (evaluation loan list), AND put them near the bottom away from lenses of their focal length.



It is a typo, because neither the 35mm f/2 nor 24mm f/2.8 has USM.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2011)

When you go to register a product at Canon USA, you must pick from this list in the drop down pane.

If its not on this list, the site won'y register it!

Other countries may have a different list as well as different CPS requirements, in fact, I'm sure they do.


"Video Cameras";
"XL2";
"XH A1";
"XH A1S";
"XH G1";
"XH G1S";
"XL H1";
"XL H1A";
"XL H1S";
"XF300";
"XF305";
"XF100";
"XF105";

"Cameras";
"EOS 20D";
"EOS 20Da";
"EOS 30D";
"EOS 40D";
"EOS 60D (Body)";
"EOS 50D (Body)";
"EOS 7D (Body)";
"EOS 5D";
"EOS 5D Mark II (Body)";
"EOS-1D MARK II";
"EOS 1D Mark II N";
"EOS-1D Mark III";
"EOS-1D Mark IV";
"EOS-1Ds";
"EOS-1Ds MARK II";
"EOS 1V";

"Lenses";
"EF 14 2.8 L USM";
"EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye";
"EF 16-35 2.8L USM";
"EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM";
"EF 17-40 f/4L USM";
"EF 20mm f/2.8 USM";
"EF 24 1.4 L USM";
"EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM";
"EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM";
"EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM";
"EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM";
"EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM";
"EF 28mm f/1.8 USM";
"EF 35mm f/1.4L USM";
"EF 50mm f/1.2L USM";
"EF 50mm f/1.4 USM";
"EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro";
"EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM";
"EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM";
"EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM";
"EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM";
"EF 70-200mm f/4L USM";
"EF 70-300 4.5-5.6 DO IS USM";
"EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM";
"EF 85 1.2 L USM";
"EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM";
"EF 85mm f/1.8 USM";
"EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM";
"EF 100mm f/2 USM";
"EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM";
"EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM";
"EF 135mm f/2L USM";
"EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM";
"EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM";
"EF 200mm f/2L IS USM";
"EF 300mm f/4L IS USM";
"EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM";
"EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM";
"EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM";
"EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM";
"EF 400mm f/4 DO IS USM";
"EF 400mm f/5.6L USM";
"EF 500mm f/4L IS USM";
"EF 600mm f/4L IS USM";
"EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM";
"EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM";
"EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM";
"EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM";
"EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM";
"MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro Photo";
"TS-E 17mm f/4L";
"TS-E 24 3.5L";
"TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II";
"TS-E 45mm f/2.8";
"TS-E 90mm f/2.8";
"XL Wide-Angle 6x HD Video Lens";
"Extender EF 1.4x III";
"Extender EF 2x III";
"Extender EF 2X II";
"Extender EF 1.4X II";
"Life-Size Converter EF";


"Accessories";
"Speedlite 580EX II";
"Speedlite 580EX";
"Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX";
"Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E5A";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E4A II";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E4A";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E3A";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E2A II";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E2A";
"Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E1";
"Extender EF 2X II";
"Extender EF 1.4X II";
"Life-Size Converter EF";
"Speedlite Transmitter ST-E2";
"Battery Grip BG-E2";
"Battery Grip BG-E4";
"Battery Grip BG-E2N";
"Battery Grip BG-E6";
â€œBattery Grip BG-E7";

"Other";
"PIXMA Pro9500";
"PIXMA Pro9000";
"REALiS SX7";
"REALiS X700";
"REALiS SX6";
"REALiS SX60";
"REALiS X600";
"PIXMA Pro9000 Mark II";
"PIXMA Pro9500 Mark II";


----------



## ThatCanonGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, they fixed it: it now says 24mm f/2.8 and 35mm f/2. It said USM before. I thought it might not be a typo but new lenses, because those two lenses aren't considered "pro" or high-end. So CPS members can evaluate the 24 2.8 and 35 f2, but not the 28 2.8. Hmm.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, no more USM written there.
Still, given how 'out-of-place' it was, can we turn this into a future product rumour? please?
I just bought the Samyang 35/1.4, but if canon can make a new 35/2 USM version with AF that's as good IQ i'd consider switching back...


----------



## ThatCanonGuy (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, the 24 2.8 USM got released! Maybe the 35 f2 is next! (please!


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 8, 2012)

ThatCanonGuy said:


> Well, the 24 2.8 USM got released! Maybe the 35 f2 is next! (please!



Yeah, well spotted, way back in october even.
Maybe they ditched the 35mm in favour of the 28mm, or the 35mm is coming with the next aps-c body as a kit?

makes me wonder about all those other 'slipups' they've had on websites last year, like the one where they accidentally showed the '6D' on the dslr product page. Maybe 6D and 35mm f/2.0 are next?


----------

